# used carvewright for sale - what to look for



## opticsguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Found a Carvewright on CL for sale. What do I need to know and look for?

"I have a CarveWright I might be willing to sell. They are really neat machines. It doesn't have many hours and has lots of the extras."

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

These are good machines, I've had one for 4 years now. If you can find a "C" type machine for sale buy it! They are the latest generation and quite well engineered. The previous typs, "A" or "B" tyype can be upgraded to a "C" type by sending it in to the company, LHR, for a very reasonable price. Almost any reasonable price you purchase it for and the upgrade cost will give you a machine that costs less than a new "C" machine. 

What to look for.
1) The general condition of the machine, clean, not beat up and all functions operate without problems.
2) Check the base at the serial number. The letter in the beginning represents the type, "A", "B", or "C". "C" is best but not many available used.
3) Low hours on the cut motor. This can be found by viewing the readout screen on the crank side. Ask the owner to show it to you.
4) The shipping box with Styrofoam in tact. Important because you'll need it for any shipping or transportation.
5) The sandpaper X drive belts are not wrinkled on the edges from creaping to the side. 
6) Check the chuck that holds the cutting tool for ease of operation, bits are removeable easially. A tool is included for this if it's needed. Perhaps the past owner has upgraded the chuck, this is a real plus! 
7) If a scanning probe is included be prepaired to pay for the lisence. Contact Lynn at CarveWright to do this.
8) Be aware that you'll need a receipt to transfer ownership from the registered owner to you. Contact Lynn at CarveWright to do this. I believe that a stolen machine will not be allowed to be transferred!
9) Items included in the orgionial purchas are included in the offer. Memory card with programer, 1/16" carving bit, 1/8" cutting bit, bit ejection tool, check with CW for other.
Some other items should be looked at or be aware of, obvious as with any used machine. PM me if you'd like more info.
By the way, I have a machine with only 10 hours for sale along with an 11 piece bit set for sale. Need money for Christmas. All listed items above are good.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Totally agree with what Brad has said. If you can actually have the guy do a small demo carve for you even better so you verify the machine is in working order. 

The only software that will transfer with the machine is the basic designer program. If the machine is an A or B model you will want to look at upgrading to the CarveTight chuck system, $120 after core charge.


----------



## opticsguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the updates, this helps a lot. 

I dont understand how the software will not work when the machine changes hands. Is there some lind of "spy" GPS in the machine? Seems kind of silly to have to re-purchase any software that was purcahsed and dedicated to one machine.

Again, thank you for your assistance. Just waiting for a call back form the seller.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't understand everything about marketing but I doubt that there is a "spy" GPS in the firm ware or anywhere else. This question would best be answered by Lynn at CW, please contact her, she does have all the answers and can be reached through the phone number on the CW home page. As with any tool or machine, know what you're purchasing, research all things involved. Depending on the purchase price, the cost of the upgrade will give you a fine tool since the "C" type CW is great upgrade and as far as I'm concerned all the bugs have been worked out.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

When you license the machine and software with the machine serial number through CarveWrights system it will verify that this serial number is not in use by any other user. For a used machine, like Brad stated you will need to notify CarveWright to release the used machine from the prior owner. 

With each system you are allowed to have the basic designer software licensed on up to two computers. Each software enhancement (centerline text, scanning probe, 2d/3d tools, STL importer, DXF importer, etc) has its own activation license and they are set to the owners computer and are not transferable.


----------



## opticsguy (Nov 9, 2012)

So, in other words, when you invest your $$ in software and upgrades for your carvewright, you lose all your investment $$ if you wanted to pass the machine on to your son or other family members. Basically the machine becomes a dead herring. 

I am seeing some carvewrights for sale, the owners asking waaay too many dollars for a used machine and are very surprised when i tell them NONE of their upgrades seem to be transferable to a new owner. 

So i understand carvewrights intent to protect user machines from being stolen and used but unable to transfer and use all the upgrades pretty much makes me a non purchaser either for used or new.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Rather than razz my reply, which was meant to provide information, you should take your concerns to Lynn at Carvewright. Please contact her by phone. The number can be found at Carvewright.com. Please don't shoot the messenger if you don't like the message. I understand that you have feelings about this topic, as others may have, but I was only trying to provide some info that might bite someone due to lack of research. Seems that folks want to raise questions rather than do research or follow through by contacting the CW company. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## opticsguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello Bradley, My apology, dont have enough posts to reply privately. It was not my intention to bash anyones comments. For me this is simply expressing my thoughts and concerns and certainly willing to listen. Often my need for honesty and respect when dealing with both people and companies can put me in a place of frustration. The apparent Carvewright policies SEEMS to fall outside what I think is proper. I will call Carvewright next week and try to get a more clear understanding. My real goal was to work with a CNC machine for a variety of projects without great frustration. I do have a saw mill, stop by for some free wood some time!!  Thank you for your comments and insights!!


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

With each machine you get the basic design software license and it is activated when you register the machine. Any software upgrades purchased are not transferable to a new owner if you sell your machine, normally. Your question about doing this with a family member might be a different situation and I believe that has been done in the past.


----------



## liebhabe (Dec 1, 2012)

Bradleytavares said:


> These are good machines, I've had one for 4 years now. If you can find a "C" type machine for sale buy it! They are the latest generation and quite well engineered. The previous typs, "A" or "B" tyype can be upgraded to a "C" type by sending it in to the company, LHR, for a very reasonable price. Almost any reasonable price you purchase it for and the upgrade cost will give you a machine that costs less than a new "C" machine.
> 
> What to look for.
> 1) The general condition of the machine, clean, not beat up and all functions operate without problems.
> ...


Still have the machine for sale? Know of any around for sale? Very interested in purchasing a used one for many projects.

What would be a fair price on a stock B model?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are two things you need to know before buying a used machine. A. You need the packing crate the machine was shipped in if you will return it to LHS for repairs. If you buy from an idiot who did not keep the crate (like I did) you should tell them to expect to eat the cost of having a new crate sent out from your purchase price. ($50 plus shipping)

B. The machine _*will*_ quit working. This can be something as simple as cleaning the dust out to run again but you will spend time figuring out why it is not working. You must also learn the software. This is not a machine where you put in a piece of wood and push a button to create a masterpiece. If you are willing to learn about the machine it will do some pretty neat things for you.

Will, you should only consider a machine in your local area unless you are buying it directly from LHS. You may want to fill out your profile?

I have a Compucarve that I bought just to learn about using the machines. All CompuCarve machines are A models unless they have been upgraded. Mine has not been upgraded. No probe included. Mine has less than 10 hours on it after being reconditioned at the factory. The idiot I bought it from did not keep the crate and I never bought one since I repair stuff like this myself. I have a total of $650 invested and I am willing to pass it on to someone for this price. (Same as I do with all the routers I buy to test) Everything is clean, lubed and in proper working order. If anyone is interested there is an email link on my profile page.


----------



## liebhabe (Dec 1, 2012)

Mike,

Thanks for the reply. I was signing up earlier in a hurry, and I am terrible at what to type in profile pages! 

I am in Lower Alabama and would love to find someone around who has a machine to look at see what it can do. I am very interested in learning the software and how to translate designs from the computer to an actual carving. I have made many attempts at hand carving, however I'm not very artistic with just my bare hands, but I do quite well with digital design products.

In your experience what are the must haves with this machine? Is upgrading the machine to the newer "CarveTight" a decent investment?

I've just read a lot of back and forth reviews and really want to pick some brains about it. I am patient and not looking for a wonder machine, just something that I can learn with and create a lot of starter projects for our house until they start coming out nice enough for someone else.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All the machines work. The C versions have all the latest and greatest features but they do cost money. BJ did this photo of my late wife Sue and I on his CompuCarve.


----------



## opticsguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Some additional questions; 
When you purchase a used machine after seeing everything works, wont it still work without registering with carvewright? 
Same with any additional software, at what point will it the software no longer function because the machine is not registered? 
When or if you do register your used machine, at that point in time, additional software will no longer function?
Confusing to me, thank you.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can download and install the latest factory software but can not save your work or load it into the memory card unless the software/machine is registered.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

liebhabe said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I was signing up earlier in a hurry, and I am terrible at what to type in profile pages!
> 
> ...


Highly recommend upgrading any A or B machine to the CarveTight chuck. The Quick change chuck was one of the main problems with the machine. Some were good and lasted (know several still using) but most failed for a combo of many reasons. Keeping the chuck cleaned out and improper maintenance was a big cause along with some were not balanced very well. 

To try to find a CarveWright user in your area try going to the CW site and look for the STARTU section. There are users who are authorized trainers and independent sales reps (work on commission). Also on the CW forum there is a sections "carveaholics" with a thread for guys to post their location by state.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

opticsguy said:


> Some additional questions;
> When you purchase a used machine after seeing everything works, wont it still work without registering with carvewright?
> *Each machine is associated (licensed) with the computer that is running the basic designer software*.
> 
> ...


The only way you could get the system and software to the new user is to either get the computer that is registered with the system or assume his ID. 

I do know that machines have been transferred within a family and they have allowed all to be re licensed.


----------



## RingNeckBlues (Apr 30, 2012)

Mike said:


> There are two things you need to know before buying a used machine. A. You need the packing crate the machine was shipped in if you will return it to LHS for repairs. If you buy from an idiot who did not keep the crate (like I did) you should tell them to expect to eat the cost of having a new crate sent out from your purchase price. ($50 plus shipping)
> 
> B. The machine _*will*_ quit working. This can be something as simple as cleaning the dust out to run again but you will spend time figuring out why it is not working. You must also learn the software. This is not a machine where you put in a piece of wood and push a button to create a masterpiece. If you are willing to learn about the machine it will do some pretty neat things for you.
> 
> ...


Mike,

Great point on the box! The original owner must of missed those instructions in the manual! 

Yes not keeping the dust out of the machine will cause big problems. Being a closed system unlike the big format CNC machines the dust has no place to go but inside the machine. Either you do a deep clean after each carve or have a dust collection system set up to remove the dust as you carve. I do make and sell such an attachment. :dirol: With it installed you can carve non stop. 

Your $650 asking price is probably at the high side if trying to sell to an informed CarveWright user. They might go for it if shipping was included at that price. You could probably get that (and maybe more) if selling on Ebay. I do know a few guys in the Detroit area who might be interested also...


----------



## doug fletcher (Dec 25, 2016)

*carvewright*

how much for the machine.thank you e-mail [email protected]


----------

